# It's a fucking cow!!!



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/6916077.stm

Been following this story for the last few weeks.....

It's a disease-ridden cow, it could spread TB to other cattle, and I wish I had fuck all better to do on a Thursday than go and protest outside it's "temple" (ie. cow shed)

Get a job, and find another cow, if you really need to worship roast beef! (yum yum) Yorkshire pud anyone?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It's actually a Bull. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> It's actually a Bull. :roll:


No, it's a bullock.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just hurry up and kill the fucker.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just hurry up and kill the fucker.


If it barked or purred you wouldnt be saying that?

Or am I mis-steak-en :roll:


----------



## shelley (Nov 22, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Just hurry up and kill the fucker.
> ...


I'm not an expert, but if a cow barked or purred, I'd definitely think there was something wrong with it.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

If the bullock infects anyone they could suet (we gotta milk this one) :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mike_bailey said:


> (we gotta milk this one) :lol:


Pull the udder one


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > (we gotta milk this one) :lol:
> ...


That didnt cut the mustard :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Just hurry up and kill the fucker.
> ...


Would indeed. A dog or a cat with TB ought to be out out of its misery as well.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Shall I moooove on then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


But a cat or dog would get sympathy from Tim!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


I doubt it, he's a miserable cnut :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Penquins are his favourite.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Mine to. I've made Joshua watch Happy Feet over 100 times now :lol:

Do Monks in any country worship Penguins?? Perhaps an Arctic Order of Monks.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I bet he has all the DVDs?

















http://www.vicpine.co.uk/pingu-videos.htm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I bet he has all the DVDs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does like Pingu, but Happy Feet is his favourite


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I bet he has all the DVDs?
> ...


Are we both talking about Tim? :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Probably :wink:


----------

